# First time using hmg



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

Quick one about mixing hmg, never used before and chucking it into fertility stack. 
Got 75iu viles and have bac water to hand.
Can't find anything about how much bac to mix into each 75iu vile.. 
Or am i being stupid 🤔🤣
Alot of pressure from the missis so in panic mode and hoping the hmg does the trick! 
Cheers lads


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Doesnt matter, just enough to dissolve the powder.


----------



## Bullie (Jun 22, 2021)

Preza87 said:


> Quick one about mixing hmg, never used before and chucking it into fertility stack.
> Got 75iu viles and have bac water to hand.
> Can't find anything about how much bac to mix into each 75iu vile..
> Or am i being stupid 🤔🤣
> ...


1ml will be fine but use the water that comes with it?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

1ml
What brand hmg is it? And how much are you planning on using @Preza87


----------



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkKnight said:


> 1ml
> What brand hmg is it? And how much are you planning on using @Preza87


Uk peptides mate, iv got 300iu was going to do two weeks 75iu Monday/Thursday along with hcg at 1000iu Monday/Thursday, (already been running hcg for last 10 days along with proviron at 200mgs a day. 
Just wanted a 2 weeks spunk supercharge when shes ovulating 👍🏻


----------



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bullie said:


> 1ml will be fine but use the water that comes with it?


Just come with powder viles mate, i have bac water thankfully


----------



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

Preza87 said:


> Just come with powder viles mate, i have bac water thankfully


1ml subq??


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Preza87 said:


> Uk peptides mate, iv got 300iu was going to do two weeks 75iu Monday/Thursday along with hcg at 1000iu Monday/Thursday, (already been running hcg for last 10 days along with proviron at 200mgs a day.
> Just wanted a 2 weeks spunk supercharge when shes ovulating 👍🏻


It doesn’t work like that unfortunately 

The hmg you jab now will produce functioning sperm in about 8-10 weeks time


----------



## Bullie (Jun 22, 2021)

Preza87 said:


> Uk peptides mate, iv got 300iu was going to do two weeks 75iu Monday/Thursday along with hcg at 1000iu Monday/Thursday, (already been running hcg for last 10 days along with proviron at 200mgs a day.
> Just wanted a 2 weeks spunk supercharge when shes ovulating 👍🏻


If you’re missus isn’t monitoring her ovulation it’s like having a full on sword fight in the dark without an illumines condom on…


----------



## Dan0001 (Oct 10, 2015)

To run a proper course of HMG is expensive and to source real stuff is hard.


----------



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkKnight said:


> It doesn’t work like that unfortunately
> 
> The hmg you jab now will produce functioning sperm in about 8-10 weeks time


Didn't know that mate, thanks for the advice


----------

